# Beispiel für einen NTP Dienst



## vikozo (22. Nov. 2012)

guten Tag
Mit einem ISPConfig Server im Netz sollte es auch möglich sein den Server als Zeit-synch-Server zu benutzen für die Internen PC's.

Wäre es möglich das vorgehen zu erläutern in der annahme das:
Intern IPv4 192.168.14.0
Von Extern wird es in Zukunft via IPv6 erreichbar sein.
Domän Name wäre xxxx.com

Ziel PC's im lokalen Netz können via ntp.xxxx.com die Zeit synchronisieren.

Wie ist die vorgehensweise um die zu realisieren? Welche Infos fehlen noch?

vielen Dank für zahlreiche Feedback

mit freundlichem gruss
vinc


----------



## vikozo (29. Nov. 2012)

einen vorschlag?!


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2012)

Da ein Zeit sync Server nicht weiter konfiguriert werden muss brauchst Du ihn einfach nur installieren, das ist nicht ispconfig spezifisch. Über Google oder im Ubuntu Wiki findest Du bestimmt Anleitungen dafür.

damit sich sowas lohnt müsstest Du aber schon ein paar hundert Server in Deinem heim Netzwerk haben, ansonsten nimm lieber pool.ntp.org auf den einzelnen Rechnern.


----------



## vikozo (29. Nov. 2012)

aber unter ISP könnte ich einen Namen zuweisen wie
ntp.domain.eu

und unter diesem namen dann auch erreichen


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2012)

Das ist dann aber DNS und nicht NTP und DNS Records kannst Du ja bereits in ISPConfig anlegen. Also einfach neuer DNS A-Record:

ntp.domain.eu => 192.168.0.1

wobei Du die IP mit der IP des Servers ersetzen musst auf dem der NTP Dienst läuft.


----------

